# Do we have access to the free iTunes singles?



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Apple is releasing a free single a day for the next 8 days from iTMS. Can we get them????


Here's the blurb from MacinTouch:



> Also new are free downloads:
> Apple is marking the first anniversary of its iTunes Music Store by thanking its customers with a free song of the day for the next eight days from artists who have helped make iTunes a runaway success, including Foo Fighters, Avril Lavigne, Courtney Love, Annie Lennox, Jane's Addiction, Counting Crows, Renee Fleming and Nelly Furtado. Following the anniversary celebration, the iTunes Music Store will continue to offer a 'Free Single of the Week' from up-and-coming bands, spotlighting emerging artists and offering iTunes customers a risk-free way to discover new music.


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

Nope. It'll send you to a "You're not in the US" screen.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

So far no luck. The link on the apple.com won't load on my computer at work. Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

> Nope. It'll send you to a "You're not in the US" screen.


... sigh, time to fire up Acquisition.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

i got it.
have an itunes account and setup by redeeming my gift certificate.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I got one when I redeemed some Pepsi codes. On another discussion board there was a guy who drank tons of Pepsi but didn't use iTunes so he emailed me the codes.

Sweet.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm connected to the US iTMS, via a US based VPN.

But you can't download without creating an account with an American credit card.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Also from the conference call today:



> We'll be in Europe later this year," said Jobs, reiterating comments made by Apple VP Pascal Cagni earlier this month. "And obviously we'll be in places beyond that."


Now by "beyond that" does he mean "beyond this year" (I hope not) or ""beyond Europe" (I suspect the latter).

Reading b/w the lines of the recent "rumours" spawned from not so secret conversations with Canadian music industry mouth pieces, I think the iTMS Ca is ready to go and will be part of an announcement of iTMS Europe (phase I).

We shall see.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Make an account with a University Dorm Address from the US.....

Use g/c's and gift cards from Apple Store and Target if you live in a border town and its close...


And yes... I have downloaded the free tracks no problem...
and bought quite a few songs...


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

I read an interesting thing yesterday about shopping online. Someone said when they enter their credit card info, they use the CA state because it looks like the Canadian abbreviation, and it usually goes through.

Although that might not work in this case with the zip code being different. But I thought it was neat none the less.

I've been downloading the free tunes. I didn't use a credit card for my account, just a US mailing address.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have tried with a US mailing acount, but it always askes for a visa card number, how did you get around this Leanne?


----------



## vinyl_warrior (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm really interested in how to get by the CC thing too. I keep trying, but it says I'm missing the info in the CC fields


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

It always tells me my Credit Card is for a Canadian address. If I change the address to reflect an American one, it tells me the credit card is not valid.

No luck here.


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

you HAVE TO HAVE TO know someone with a U.S. credit card. There's no way around it....you can get people in the U.S. to buy you gift certificates - that goes around the cc. You then have to type in that you're from B.H. 90210 or whatever...


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes there is a way around it.... heh....

Check out: Ben and Jerry's Rock the Vote website. Make a pledge to vote in the November US elections and if you're one of the first 50,000 (I was) you'll get a redemption code for a free song from the iTunes store. Then, set up a new account (if you have a .Mac or AOL account, don't use that). Insert a US address and its proper ZIP code and check "none" in the credit card section and.... ta-da..... you've an iTunes account.

I did use a private email address for a domain I own but I don't think it checks for geographic location of domains. I can't buy iTunes but I can access the freebies now (which will have to do till the CanadaStore opens).


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Now that is a sweet kludge. How long before they emailed your code? I entered a completely fabricated application (w/ the exception of the email address) so if there is actually any screening of the info prior to sending the email I won't get one.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't remember exactly how I did it (because I did it a while ago when the iTunes Pepsi promo first came out) but when it came to the credit card portion I just opted to enter that info in later. Because I had the Pepsi codes, I had free songs so it wasn't a big deal. Maybe I pushed cancel at that point and it gave me that option to continue and enter that info later...I wish I could remember. But it was something like that. I used a US mailing address.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

mcni, it took 1-2 days to get the email notification of the free song code from B&J's. It wasn't instantaneous. Not sure if they validate addresses but its easy to submit a company address from the back of a catalog....

It's nice to lose the country warning but I still can't actually buy any tracks, just the freebies.

Today's free song: Courtney Love.....


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Bingo! I'm kind of glad I wasn't able to register a credit card number b/c I could see a loaded iTMS account being a very dangerous weapon (for my credit rating).

What a cool interface and infrastructure ... love it.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

anyone got that free avril lavigne's song on day2 ? i missed that and want to know what song it is.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

The Avril Lavigne song was called "Take me Away"


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

There's a story in the business section of the Globe and Mail about Janus, Microsoft's next DRM "tool" that will allow subscription services to provide access to downloads of subscribed songs to portable devices. Thus, a subscriber to Napster/Rhapsody will be able to transfer a bunch of songs to their mp3/WMP player. They have to re-connect every month to re-authenticate the subscription but it soundsas though this could be a winning strategy that toasts iTunes.

It's supposedly US$20 to subscribe monthly. Will be interesting to see how this works out. I don't think I prefert it to iTunes (where you get to own the song) but the competitive pressure should be good (along with all the usual Microsoft FUD).


----------

